# NR4?



## LSeymore (9 mo ago)

So just when I thought I had everything figured out in taxes...

I am a dual citizen, born in the USA and lived in Canada for 20 years. I retired and moved back to the states for the last few years due to covid concerns and family, but hope to move back to Canada in the future

Last year I took a draw from my RRSP and received a form NR4 from the bank. I don't understand what I am supposed to do with this. I know that I should be getting a refund on taxes that were deducted when I made the withdrawal but where do I file this? Does it go on my Canada T1 return? Is there a special form I use? Do I have to file it with the US as well? How?

I am about as stressed and confused as I was back when FATCA raised it's ugly head. I have looked all over the internet where no information was conclusive or clear and have asked a few American tax 'experts' and they say they have never heard of NR4 and wouldn't take on a client that presented it to them. So nobody seems to know what I am to do. I wish I had looked closely at this form before now, stress is apparent for the next week.

I would very much appreciate any tips or guidance in this matter. Thanks in advance!


----------

